# YS624T blower chute turn crank location



## blackis (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi . My father has the older YS624 with metallic gas tank. I think it's chute turn crank is at better place (under auger lever, can use it with right hand) than in my newer YS624 which has it on top of the left (drive) lever, which you have to use your left hand to crank and therefore stop the blower to do so.

Would it be difficult to change the crank location on the newer blower to the original position, under right hand lever?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Why can't you come across with your right hand, auger whil keep spinning because it interlocks?


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

I just bought a 2018 YT624EJ, and it has an electric chute swivel to the right of center....Really handy.... It's a "double handle" and points chute up/down manually and a little "mini handle" on the side of it that spins the chute. Ya just touch it with 1 finger....!!


----------



## blackis (Jan 7, 2019)

Coby7 said:


> Why can't you come across with your right hand, auger whil keep spinning because it interlocks?


I can, but the older style feels better to use 

How about DIY electric chute turning mod, has anyone here done that?


----------

